# Landscape, Portrait or Trash it???



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2007)

This is Looking Glass Rock in the Pisgah National Forest.  Does it look better orientated in Landscape or Portrait.  Or should I just move on to the others shots taken in this area?

Landscape






Portrait





Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Landscape - I like how the greenery frames the rock; looks more...complete?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 24, 2007)

Both pictures are nice.  If I were to pick one, I think I'd go with the portrait as more attention is given to the actual rock.  _(You could always keep both you know)  _


----------



## kundalini (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks ~Steela~ and Dynamic.

So that's:
1 vote Landscape
1 vote Portrait
0 vote Trash It

I'm still sitting on the fence.


----------



## Harmony (Oct 24, 2007)

i vote portrait. too much going on in the landscape one


----------



## MonteMama (Oct 25, 2007)

I vote landscape - I think it brings out the personality and shape of the mountain better.


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Portrait is my favourite.


----------



## JDS (Oct 25, 2007)

lol..it's still divided.  I vote landscape - it gives it more depth.


----------



## souljourney (Oct 25, 2007)

I vote landscape...I like how the foliage frames Looking Glass.  It would be really cool to see that shot with fall colors!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2007)

Landscape here. More complete. (I think you are getting a trend at last ).


----------



## skieur (Oct 25, 2007)

Portrait is effective in emphasizing the height of the rock face.

skieur


----------



## MonteMama (Oct 25, 2007)

skieur said:


> Portrait is effective in emphasizing the height of the rock face.



True. But I feel like the portrait shot looks like a tall rock face. The landscape shot gives the rock face an anthropomorphic layer of personality that I don't think you get in the portrait shot.


----------



## nossie (Oct 25, 2007)

What? I was bored and everyone kept saying rock-face.  The hair makes it punk-rock-face.




_hehe I am big!_


----------



## kundalini (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your comments.  Unfortunately it's a tie and needs to be broken.  

So that's:
5 votes Landscape
5 votes Portrait (assuming nossie prefers the portrait) - nice work  :sillysmi:
0 vote Trash It hail

Anyone else care to cast an opinion?


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Portrait. It was a very close decision for me. I had already typed in the text "landscape" before I changed my mind! I chose portrait because the bright bushes/ trees in the foreground stand out more than the rock itself, so your eyes (at least my eyes) look there first. On the portrait it emphasizes the rock more (like skieur said) with less distraction.

To comment the actual photo I think it's slightly over contrasted as it is excessively bright in some spots but kind of dark in the shadows. Or maybe this could be fixed by just lightening the shadows a little bit.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 25, 2007)

Portrait


----------



## RKW3 (Oct 25, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Thanks everybody for your comments. Unfortunately it's a tie and needs to be broken.
> 
> So that's:
> *5* votes Landscape
> ...


 
Fixed.

Muahaha.


----------



## Coldow91 (Oct 25, 2007)

I vote landscape


----------



## Rock (Oct 25, 2007)

They are both good but if I had to choose I would say portrait


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

Even with RKW3's edit, I think we're at:

6 votes Landscape
8 votes Portrait (assuming nossie prefers the portrait) - nice work :sillysmi:
0 vote Trash It hail

Okay, that was very close.  Personally, I prefer the landscape.
By the hair of my chinny-chin-chin, Portrait's got it, even with my vote.  Thanks to everyone that didn't say to trash it.

The polls are still open.


----------



## Stine (Oct 26, 2007)

I was looking at both for a bit... and honestly they make two different pictures all together.  It kinda depends on what your trying to achieve.  I really liked the portrait because it showed the size of the rock and focused on that... but the more I looked at the landscape I liked that one too because of the full view of the area... so I think it depends on what you want your viewers to see... I like both though....


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 26, 2007)

I really like both. They both have their own positive aspects, but if I had to pick one over the other I would say portrait. Portrait is much more dramatic with this shot...the openness on the left gives it a more "epic" feel. (I couldn't think of a word to describe how it made me feel, so epic was the closest I could think of, I'm sure there is a better word for it...)


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

MarcusM said:


> I really like both. They both have their own positive aspects, but if I had to pick one over the other I would say portrait. Portrait is much more dramatic with this shot...the openness on the left gives it a more "epic" feel. (I couldn't think of a word to describe how it made me feel, so epic was the closest I could think of, I'm sure there is a better word for it...)


 
I had a look it up to make sure:
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - _Cite This Source_ - Share This 
*ep·ic* 









/&#712;&#603;p
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#618;k/Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[*ep*-ik]Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation_adjective _Also, *ep·i·cal.* 3.heroic; majestic; impressively great: _the epic events of the war. _4.of unusually great size or extent: _a crime wave of epic proportions_


No probs with epic MarcusM.

Sorry , Stine but your ambigious decisicion does not improve the odds.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.

So I'm gonna give it:

7 votes Landscape
10 votes Portrait (* still* assuming nossie prefers the portrait)  :sillysmi:
0 vote Trash It hail

I'm still ever so thankful that no one has suggested to trash it yet.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

If you choose to keep it as a portrait, I will say thats good. If you choose to keep it as a landscape, I will say I like that best. If you trash it, I will never post on your threads ever again, and I will accuse you of playing with your friend's grapes! 

In other words, I like portrait, but landscape wins my vote, and dont trash either one of them.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2007)

^^NJMAN^^

You crack me up!

Thanks


----------



## grain (Nov 2, 2007)




----------

